# Football on a Sunday? I’ll take Elton John thanks



## BlueRidgePuffer

The boss and I are taking the significant others to Nashville. We have floor seats, 20 rows from the stage!! My wife thinks we are all going to a food show. She has no idea what’s about to happen!! I’ll post pics later. About 2 hours outside Nashville right now


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I had no idea he was even still alive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

I guess that’s why this is his last tour


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer




----------



## Kopuffer

Awesome! One of the living legends of rock and roll indeed. NO question he is pure genius. Not only can he write and perform it, he has an ear for new talent. He has discovered and funded a number of quality bands making music out there right now.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

At 75 he still kills the show


----------



## Rondo

So jealous, BRP. Glad you guys had a great time.
I saw him in the ‘92 Face to Face tour.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Thanks @Rondo!! We’ll catch a show together sometime


----------

